# Direction to run tile that looks like wood



## NotyeruncleBob (Mar 9, 2017)

If the tile is going to be noticeable, and I have ceramic tile that looks like wood in my bathroom that everyone notices and comments on, then you should stick with the convention and run it lengthwise instead of across. The reason is that it will stop your eye from following it the length of the room while not really leading your eye side to side to make the room look wider. In other words it will look like speed bumps in the road and subconsciously it will be perceived as a barrier. 
This isn't an absolute rule however, so you should dry lay a few pieces down in both orientations before you get started to see for yourself which would look best. Sometimes the color, tone, and pattern of the material can have more of an impact than the orientation.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

Parallel to the long walls


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

I'll run them both ways and evaluate. 

How long after I set the tile with thinset can I step on the tile?

How long after I set can I move my tile saw on top of the set tiles?

Cutting inside and the only option is to keep it in the bathroom.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

in a space that small, diagonally might look cool


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

KPDMinc said:


> in a space that small, diagonally might look cool




Way beyond my pay grade. 

Out of interest what do you use to measure inside angles on the floor?


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

jaketrades said:


> Way beyond my pay grade.
> 
> Out of interest what do you use to measure inside angles on the floor?



i HAVE FOUND THIS TO WORK REALLY WELL...

http://www.homedepot.com/p/General-...gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CJ2Qr9uG2tYCFQbgZAodUKMFsw


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I usually do a dry layout until I find what I like, including where to put the cut ends and how much to cut.


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

best advice.. do what stick said below... do a dry layout of different patterns and pick what you like.. thats all that matters... 

With 12x24 also consider the pattern.. not just the direction. Many tile manufacturers suggest that you do a 1/3 type overlap.. vs. half..


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks for the advice. Ran it lengthwise.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siloowns (Oct 7, 2017)

lloooks awesome!


----------



## michelle1286 (Oct 5, 2017)

Looks great! Lengthwise was the way to go. Plus if your walls, an vanity, are the right color it will make the room look larger.


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

What do you guys use to get rid of excess mortar / grout? I’ve been scrubbing it off with a damp scrub sponge, and hot water and paint scraper. There’s still residue after many passes.

I’m considering using this tomorrow.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Save your $20 and buy a gallon of vinegar instead mix with water 25% v to 75% h2o


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

Colbyt said:


> Save your $20 and buy a gallon of vinegar instead mix with water 25% v to 75% h2o




Really? That would be great! I’ll give it a shot. Vinegar won’t mess up the tile color?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Don't use red wine vinegar...should be fine.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

lumps need to be removed manually. cleaners or vinegar only help remove the haze.

solution bucket and separate sponge rinse bucket, frequent water changes in the rinse bucket and don't empty it down a drain, dump it in the yard.


----------

